# Flowmaster cat back exhaust system



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

Here it is for a lot cheaper than that showed.

Flowmaster 817565 - Force II Cat Back System - Performance Parts


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would love to hear what this sounds like.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

thekevin said:


> Here it is for a lot cheaper than that showed.
> 
> Flowmaster 817565 - Force II Cat Back System - Performance Parts


Cool so the price will be competitive with the Magnaflow. I looked a bit and didn't see very good prices, but I just copied the link from their website.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

It looks to me like it bolts on behind the resonator, if thats the case I bet it sounds pretty good.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No, it bolts up the same as all the other catbacks- right after the secondary cat. I may have to ditch my 80 series and res if this sounds good, lol...


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

If it does it will probably be too loud for my liking.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

thinking about getting a new muffler for my car and came across this

Flowmaster Muffler American Thunder 40 Series 2 1/2" Inlet/2 1/2" Outlet Steel 700042010356 | eBay 

any opinions?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> thinking about getting a new muffler for my car and came across this
> 
> Flowmaster Muffler American Thunder 40 Series 2 1/2" Inlet/2 1/2" Outlet Steel 700042010356 | eBay
> 
> any opinions?


I know the American thunder series sounded good on my buddy's 2003 mustang gt... Not sure how it will sound with half the engine (4 cylinders) lol jk


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Magnaflow is plenty loud enough for me, especially around 2500 RPM's.


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

Mangaflow has a single and dual setup:
Product List -


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Magnaflows + catless mid pipe........ Dammmm


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Just ordered this exhaust. I didn't want dual exhaust and like the magnaflow sound but I tried a few options to get the single outlet magnaflow at a good price but failed. So I went with this one for cheaper than I could have got the single exit magnaflow. Should be here next week. And ill post up some pictures and videos when I can.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll try to have my garage ready this week if want to use it.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cool, ill probably take you up on that. I'll let you know for sure. Should be here Wednesday.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Got it installed a few days ago and really like it. Very deep smooth tone. Loudest from about 2-3k, but only when your on the throttle. Once you get cruising and aren't accelerating it quiets down. Fit and finish is great, very quality product. Comes with new rubber for the hangers and uses new hangers for both tips, replacing the stock one. Very happy with everything, I will post up some pictures and videos soon. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Here are some pics, sorry for the dirty car and tips.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Here is the best I can do for now, the sound is definitely not the greatest, but once I get farther away you can't hear it and it was super windy. So I'll see if I can get some decent non-distorted video.

Cruze with Flowmaster cat-back exhaust. - YouTube

Edit- Oh and it helps using a good set of speakers, going from my laptop speakers to my Klipsch computer speakers helped the sound greatly.


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

How is it inside?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

It sounds good from the inside. It is loudest between 2 and 3k rpm and once you stop accelerating and take your foot out of it the noise drops considerably. So cruising on the highway is nice and not annoying, unless its all hills in which case it will be louder with your foot in it a lot more. And I really like the sound at idle, noticeably louder than stock so you can tell its aftermarket but not annoyingly loud or anything. 

Overall I really like the sound. Not too quiet and not crazy loud, just right for me to love it as a daily driver. But if you like very quiet exhausts this won't be for you, neither if you like very loud exhausts. Seems to be settled in the center.

If I can find a good camera ill get a in car video.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

is this all bolt on?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yup full bolt on. You have to cut the stock exhaust out but the test bolts right on.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

any bigger throttle response??


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I honestly didn't see pretty much any throttle response increase, but I use AC basically all the time so it is harder for me to notice.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------

